# KUNMING | International Healthcare and Business City | +200m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Allegedly 220m, but I couldn't confirm it.

Developer: Perennial Holdings 




__





Perennial Holdings Private Limited :: Perennial Kunming South High Speed Railway International Healthcare and Business City







www.perennialholdings.com












投资超70亿元！ 鹏瑞利国际健康商旅城-昆明南站项目动工


2019年9月24日上午，鹏瑞利HC控股 (“Perennial HC Holdings”）为鹏瑞利国际健康商旅城-昆明南站项目举办了动土仪式。




news.winshang.com













By ghostmao


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-25 via El.lucifer


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-05 by El.lucifer


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-21 by ghostmao


----------

